# Lots of free flowers (including hybrids)



## Cranium (Apr 9, 2020)

All gone!


----------



## Katy88 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to come!


----------



## Cranium (Apr 9, 2020)

PMed code! Also i'll be doing some other stuff so i'll most likely not respond to any in game messages. Sorry about that ;o;

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020

O and if you're bringing any sort of tip please leave it near the airport so it's easy to find for me <3


----------



## ectofeature (Apr 9, 2020)

Do you have any cosmos?


----------



## icyii (Apr 9, 2020)

Visitors can't dig holes, right? (Or am I wrong?) Are you asking visitors to pick flowers?


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 9, 2020)

icyii said:


> Visitors can't dig holes, right? (Or am I wrong?) Are you asking visitors to pick flowers?



Yeah I’m pretty sure you need to add someone as a best friend before they’re allowed to use a shovel on your island ^^


----------



## intestines (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd love to come


----------



## sbee (Apr 9, 2020)

do you still have some available? I'd love to come over, I can drop off bells for you


----------



## Ireuna (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi do u have any mum or hyancith hybrids


----------



## tny618 (Apr 9, 2020)

Cranium said:


> Hi so i've been affected by the villager glitch and i've been TTing a lot to get the plot empty, without any succes. However this did cause my island to be overrun by flowers ;o;
> I've tried to plant them by sort and color but it just became too much work to do so.
> 
> So please come over and grab as many flowers as you want! Feel free to go anywhere on the island as the flowers are everywhere.
> ...


Do you have any roses or mums? Or a white Cosmo?


----------



## liezuh (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd like to come check it out!


----------



## tny618 (Apr 9, 2020)

Cranium said:


> Hi so i've been affected by the villager glitch and i've been TTing a lot to get the plot empty, without any succes. However this did cause my island to be overrun by flowers ;o;
> I've tried to plant them by sort and color but it just became too much work to do so.
> 
> So please come over and grab as many flowers as you want! Feel free to go anywhere on the island as the flowers are everywhere.
> ...


I'd love to come over too thanks!


----------



## Plutow75 (Apr 9, 2020)

tny618 said:


> Do you have any roses or mums? Or a white Cosmo?


I have roses if you want to exchange 
Gate open now
1493 9535 7020
Karen
Honvu Island


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ignore this, sorry.


----------



## tny618 (Apr 9, 2020)

Plutow75 said:


> I have roses if you want to exchange
> Gate open now
> 1493 9535 7020
> Karen
> Honvu Island


Yes what would you like in return?


----------



## Ferluna93 (Apr 9, 2020)

Still open?


----------



## Plutow75 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ferluna93 said:


> Still open?


Yes

Just want to visit u to see wot seeds r in ur shop


----------



## infamant (Apr 9, 2020)

Are you still open? Trying to get flowers to decorate my island


----------



## punio75 (Apr 9, 2020)

I too would love to visit if you are still open


----------



## Cranium (Apr 9, 2020)

Sorry for the late reply all! If still interested drop your friendcode in PM

And please don't cut my trees down or mess up my island ;o; letting in 3 at a time max so I can keep an eye on things


----------



## punio75 (Apr 9, 2020)

No probs!


----------



## Jaden (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks for letting me visit! The pansies will look nice in town  

Love the Japanese feel of your streets! Keep it up


----------



## peekopecko (Apr 9, 2020)

I'


Cranium said:


> Hi so i've been affected by the villager glitch and i've been TTing a lot to get the plot empty, without any succes. However this did cause my island to be overrun by flowers ;o;
> I've tried to plant them by sort and color but it just became too much work to do so.
> 
> So please come over and grab as many flowers as you want! Feel free to go anywhere on the island as the flowers are everywhere.
> ...



I would love to come if you are still open!


----------



## Karminny (Apr 9, 2020)

id also love to stop by!


----------



## Sebsloth (Apr 9, 2020)

Have messaged u ! Was love to visit


----------

